# Yucky water



## verbena99 (Mar 8, 2006)

What's wrong with the water in my little betta tank? It keeps getting this thin greyish film on the top. It's almost opaque and gets these enormous bubbles that just hang in it. The water in the tank is clear, it's just the surface that gets this yutz on it. I can't figure out where it comes from. I have my betta in one of those acrylic mini-bow tanks. I've never had any fish before, so I've no clue as to what to do.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

To be honest, I dont have a clue - just sounds like nasty water to me.. How often do you clean the tank??


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Um clean that tank out hot water no soap/
Clean rocks/gravel w.hot water.

Get bigger bowl 2 gal -5 gal tank

add heater
add filter

add water/ 
treat with Bowl buddies 1 tab
Add the fish in after tab is gone( 15 nimutes)

clean that tank weekly same process as above.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

A mini-bow is 2.5 gallons if I am correct. I had that problem when I didnt have water circulation in my 2g bowl, he is now in a 5g with circulation and hasnt had that problem. I used paper towel before to lift off the scum on the top.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, better circulation and a big water change. Cut down on the feedings.

ALso, always wondered this. HOw come people never let betta tanks cycle?


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I do I do!!! I cycled mine for about a week then did a half water change then cycled for another few days and that was that.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> Yeah, better circulation and a big water change. Cut down on the feedings.
> 
> ALso, always wondered this. HOw come people never let betta tanks cycle?



I have always wondered the same..


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

BlueMaxx said:


> I do I do!!! I cycled mine for about a week then did a half water change then cycled for another few days and that was that.


A normal cycle takes more than 1 1/2 weeks. Unless you used biospira or some other "quick cycle", your tank was not cycled.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

Well it's ok I treated the water as I suited and all was well, no I don't check the prahms never have.


----------

